# Sluggish after a few days if flashing a Rom



## exzacklyright (Oct 3, 2011)

Anyone what have this problem too?


----------



## Axium (Jan 21, 2012)

yep I think I get this too, that's why i usually flash a new rom lol. Ive tried just about everything. i'm trying out the AK rom right now.


----------



## exzacklyright (Oct 3, 2011)

I just don't get it... the first day is always so speedy.... for example at the moment I'm getting like 5 seconds delays when trying to multi task or open apps


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

Wipe cache in recovery and all will be fixed.

sent via electromagnetic radiation.


----------



## netbuzz (Aug 5, 2012)

The slowness doesn't go away when you reboot?


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

When is the last time you restored a factory image on the phone? You may want to try that out

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

masully84 said:


> When is the last time you restored a factory image on the phone? You may want to try that out
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7


Do this!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## netbuzz (Aug 5, 2012)

How is restoring a factory image going to help her? She doesn't want that, she wants a custom rom. Are you guys implying she needs to wipe her phone fresh? Well, she gets to do a rom wipe each time she flashes a new rom, doesn't she?


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

netbuzz said:


> How is restoring a factory image going to help her? She doesn't want that, she wants a custom rom. Are you guys implying she needs to wipe her phone fresh? Well, she gets to do a rom wipe each time she flashes a new rom, doesn't she?


Not the same. Restore to factory does a COMPLETE wipe of the phone. Not the same as just wiping data and cache.

After you do the factory reset, root and flash whatever you like.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## exzacklyright (Oct 3, 2011)

To be honest I Think it's because my RAM is constantly full even though I have no apps running...


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Yeah I'm sure that has something to do with it. Do a factory reset to start from fresh, just make sure you back up your SD card b/c you will lose all that.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

Try this. Premium version has a scheduler if you're interested. 
Seems to actually be more than a placebo effect. Been using it a few weeks now with no ill-effects. Not a miracle thing, but any help is good.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.grilledmonkey.lagfix


----------



## WCM3 (Jul 30, 2011)

masully84 said:


> When is the last time you restored a factory image on the phone? You may want to try that out
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7


Link to doing this? I've ran a bunch of roms and I wouldn't mind flashing back to factory..


----------



## netbuzz (Aug 5, 2012)

Are you running 4.2.2? See if this applies to you. I've run in to this, Lockscreen Policy app was the solution for me, until the code fix.
This is an AOKP thread; I am not sure what you're running, but one of the devs in this thread mentioned it was an AOSP code bug, not AOKP.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/39029-low-ram-sluggish-phone/


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

WCM3 said:


> Link to doing this? I've ran a bunch of roms and I wouldn't mind flashing back to factory..


http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13819-how-tovzw-return-to-factory-state-unroot-and-relock/

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## RCantw3ll (Feb 2, 2012)

This may help as well:

http://forum.xda-dev....php?p=37062006

On top of using the above mod, I use LagFix (posted in this thread) scheduled to run at 558am everyday, just before my 6am scheduled restarted. My phone feels solid every day.

I usually test 5 - 10 roms over the course of 2 or 3 weeks before finding one I want to stick with. Then I do a full wipe (also described in this thread), and install from a fresh slate. Install my apps, set my settings, and go on about my business. Once ever week or two I always wipe cache/dalick and fix permissions in recovery. Phone runs great every day, and all day.

It is all about finding what rom/kernel combo works best for your phone, and then maintaining it the best possible. This is a good tip for all operating systems across all platforms.


----------



## exzacklyright (Oct 3, 2011)

Tried some ram apps.. and lagfix.. did nothing really.


----------



## jacko1 (Aug 1, 2011)

try gsx rom it's fast fluid and has the ram issue solved give him a shot


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

netbuzz said:


> How is restoring a factory image going to help her? She doesn't want that, she wants a custom rom. Are you guys implying she needs to wipe her phone fresh? Well, she gets to do a rom wipe each time she flashes a new rom, doesn't she?


He's not female.


----------



## netbuzz (Aug 5, 2012)

yarly said:


> He's not female.


Yes, my apologies to OP, I didn't realize until last evening.


----------



## WCM3 (Jul 30, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> http://rootzwiki.com...oot-and-relock/
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Thanks much! Now question, since i've been flashing 4.2.2 roms, I have about 3-4 "0" subfolders. Will this clear all those out and just have one main directory?


----------



## Mellen_hed (Aug 11, 2011)

WCM3 said:


> Thanks much! Now question, since i've been flashing 4.2.2 roms, I have about 3-4 "0" subfolders. Will this clear all those out and just have one main directory?


Have you updated your recovery? That was a 4.2 thing that an updated recovery took care of

Edit: that didn't really answer your question... if you flash back to stock it will wipe EVERYTHING on your phone. Sd card, user info, the whole nine yards. So yes, it'll clear those out

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## exzacklyright (Oct 3, 2011)

Well I did wipe everything... looks like franco update his kernel about the memory leaks and stuff as well.. seems better now.


----------



## hlaalu (Jul 13, 2012)

If the problem creeps up again, I wouldn't be surprised if it's an app causing the issue.


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

I wanted to wait a couple days before I spoke on this, I didn't want my experience to be placebo, but the "lag free" app in the play store seems to have greatly improved the performance of my device.

May still be placebo, but I ran it once, close to a week ago and things just seem snappier. I'm running sourcery 5.0 with stable lean kernel (6 I think).

First time using lean kernel (I don't know why I waited so long to try it) so it may be the kernel but I just wanted to chime in on this lag free app.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

I believe there are multiple potential contributing factors in OS lag. One could be an app or combination of apps. Second could be poor coding in the ROM or upstream at the AOSP level. Third is lack of free ram which can be caused by item a or b or both. When ram gets low enough android kills apps on a priority level. If several apps or launcher are killed at once there could definitely be lag. I personally think entropy is not a huge factor in contributing to lag.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

Anyone know a way to alert when free ram drops below a certain value? I know logs would tell me when low memory killer kills processes but maybe there's a way to fire a notification for a defined free ram value.

Never mind, I think tasker will do that adequately. I enabled the low memory notification in tasker. It should be sufficient to let me know when I get low memory issues.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

